

Neuropsychosocial profiles of current and future adolescent alcohol misusers - sizzle
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature13402.html

======
dang
We don't need two of these posts on the front page. Perhaps you could post a
link to the paper as a comment in the other one? (That's what we tend to do
when there's a current popular article and it's not too fluffy.)

~~~
sizzle
Will do from now on, thanks dang!

~~~
josephpmay
Hey Sizzle! Unrelated to this post, but you asked for a link to a paper a
while ago, and I never got around to sending it to you. I can't reply to that
comment any longer and I don't have enough karma to see your email address in
your profile. could you shoot me an email at josephpmay [at] gmail.com so I
can send the paper to you?

Here's the comment thread where you asked to see the research:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7379505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7379505)

